# Mehrere Verbraucher auf ein Energiemeßgerät zusammenschalten?



## PN/DP (29 August 2019)

Hallo,

wir haben eine Steuerungsanlage mit 6 Schaltschränken, da muß der Gesamt-Stromverbrauch gezählt werden. Die 6 Schaltschränke haben 6 einzelne Abgänge 3x400V/250A in der NSHV von der selben Sammelschiene. An der Sammelschiene sind aber auch andere Verbraucher, die nicht mitgezählt werden sollen. Muß man da zwingend 6 Stromzähler installieren oder kann man nicht auch mehrere Stromwandler auf ein Meßgerät zusammenschalten? Geht einfach Parallelschaltung oder gibt es evtl. einfache Summierer-Geräte? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Zusammenschaltung?

Wir haben schon einige Energiemeßgeräte. Meistens verwenden wir Janitza UMG96 oder UMG103. Wir müssen die kWh-Zählerstände per Modbus-TCP oder Modbus-RTU RS485 auslesen können.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (29 August 2019)

Moin Harald!
In der NSHV zwischen der Einspeisung und den StromWandlern die Verbraucher abzweigen, die nicht gezählt werden sollen, und hinter den Stromwandlern nur noch die 6 SchaltSchränke abzweigen.
Aber wenn das bei Deinem Exemplar leicht umzusetzen wäre, gäbe es diesen Thread sicherlich nicht. 
Schönes WE!
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## dingo (30 August 2019)

Man kann Wandler zusammen schalten, ist aber bei dezentralen Wandlern wegen Leitungslänge Messfehler und Aufwand meist mit separaten Messungen und Anschließender Summenbildung präziser.


https://www.gmc-instruments.ch/src/download/dEnergiezaehler-Grundlagen.pdf

Seite 19


----------



## dingo (30 August 2019)

Vielleicht sind Modulare Systeme für Deinen Anwendungsfall geeignet:

https://www.janitza.de/umg-801.html

oder

https://www.wago.com/de/energiemanagement/modulare-datenerfassung


----------



## PN/DP (2 September 2019)

Hallo dingo,

schonmal Danke für die Links.

Gossen Metrawatt schreibt, daß man die Stromwandler mehrerer Verbraucher einfach parallel schalten kann. Die UMG-Handbücher von Janitza zeigen ebenfalls eine Summierung der Wandlerströme, doch da wird noch zusätzlich ein Summier-Trafo (???) verwendet. Mit beidem habe ich keine Erfahrung. Und Du schreibst, daß die Zusammenschaltung evtl. auch noch die Genauigkeit beeinflußt... puhh. Die modularen Systeme klingen auch erstmal nicht schlecht, doch in 2 Wochen soll die Lösung fertig sein ...
Ich sollte noch erwähnen, daß das bei uns Dreiphasen-4-Leitersysteme sind.

Wir haben auch noch die Idee, mittels Rogowskispulen je 3 Abgänge zusammenzufassen, also die Spulenschlingen immer um 3x L1-, 3x L2- und 3x L3-Adern zu schlingen. Das sollte doch grundsätzlich funktionieren? Anbei ein Foto der NSHV mit den Verbraucher-Abgängen. Allerdings beträgt der Abstand der Kabel je ca. 36 cm - die Schlingen müßten auf ca. 75 cm aufgezogen werden können bzw. mindestens 55 cm. Gibt es so große Rogowskispulen? (Wir wollen die Abgangskabel möglichst nicht verbiegen gegenüber der bisherigen Lage.)

Wir haben seit ein paar Jahren ein Energiemangement/Visualisierungssystem von KBR, das kann in unserer Ausbaustufe leider nur 50 Datenpunkte, wir haben schon 35 benutzt - da dürfen die 6 Verbraucher nur als 1 oder höchstens 2 Datenpunkte eingebunden werden (Zählerstand + Momentanleistung). Falls die 6 Abgänge nicht günstig auf nur 1 Messgerät zusammengefasst werden können, dann muß ich wohl notfalls mit einer SPS die Daten mehrerer Messgeräte vorverarbeiten/zusammenfassen. Das System ist in Management-Büros ausgeheckt worden, und nun wo es haarig wird, da werde ich ins Boot geholt.

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (2 September 2019)

Nimm ein modulares System.
Gibt es von Janitza, Siemens und zig anderen.
Ist eigentlich mehr ein Thema der Auswertesoftware.
Also vielleicht erstmal schauen, was die Auswertesoftware kann.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## dingo (2 September 2019)

Die Rogowskispulen müssen im 90° Winkel um den Leiter gelegt sein, durch die relativ kleinen Mess- Spannungen (22,5 mV/kA bei 50 Hz) treten beim "Umwickeln" von mehreren Leitern unweigerlich Messfehler auf.

Ich würde zu dem Foto einzelne Kabelwandler nehmen, gibt es auch als Klapp- Ausführung.
je nach Nennstrom z.B.:
https://www.wago.com/de/c/stromwand...tion_5200:Kabelumbau-Stromwandler&pageSize=16

Die Wandler können dann auf Meßklemmen geführt werden, z.B:
https://www.wago.com/de/io-systeme/3-phasen-leistungsmessung/p/750-495

Mit dieser Klemme können auch weitere Größen wie Oberwellen gemessen werden.

Diese an einer PLC könnten Werte beliebig zusammengestellt via Modbus TCP oder RTU übermittelt werden.
z.B.:
https://www.wago.com/de/sps/controller-pfc200/p/750-8202
Hierzu ist Software erforderlich CoDeSysV2 oder e!Cokpit

oder mittels Koppler die Werte in einer übergeordneten PLC je nach Anbindung (Profibus oder Profinet usw.) bearbeitet werden
z.B Profinet:
https://www.wago.com/de/io-systeme/fieldbus-coupler-profinet-io/p/750-375

Weitere Namenhafte Hersteller haben vergleichbares im Angebot.


----------

